# The Master Baiter



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

The Master Baiter: Jmarkklock's 2006 Custom Gheenoe DH-C

2006 Custom Gheenoe DH-C
CG Poling Platform
Trolling motor bracket
Push pole clips
Seadek on deck and floor
CMC power tilt and trim
2004 Johnson 30 hp 2-stroke bought new in box August 2006 (thanks to Will @ Premier Marine)
Tachometer
Livewell
Insulated built in cooler
Eagle color sonar
not shown: 
40# thrust trolling motor
Stiffy hybrid push pole

Side veiw:









front view:









front deck:









rear deck:









close up side:









motor close up









center console:









The noe inside the "noe house":


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

That is wrong. ;D

Great looking Gheenoe.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

Sweet! When did you pick that up?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Sweet. Who did the paint job?


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

> Sweet! When did you pick that up?


Last fall from Custom Gheenoe.


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

> Sweet. Who did the paint job?


Custom Gheenoe painted it.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

very nice rig.
Skirtus is going to be mad.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

very nice


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

NICE MOTOR  


L.R.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

NICE BOAT! Shouda put 50 yami then it's all good! No white motors please!.......lol


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

nice boat but like whitesnook said it needs a black motor on it


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Awsome boat!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Somewhere between black and white is Yamaha Grey.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

Right on the $$ Jason,Im A Yamaha man myself now...


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

that thing is sick!


----------

